# Rocky Mountain Paddle Cat



## RMrafts

Hey Buzzards! The RMR PaddleCat (PC-120) is finally here! Only *$1299*! Please check with your local RMR dealer or with any of us here at Rocky Mountain Rafts for details and availability.

The RMR PC-120 is designed to be paddled R1, R2 and it comes standard with 2 foot cups installed on the cockpit floor. It can also be rigged with up to a 60” rowing frame. Our Paddle Cat features all welded, PVC, Uni-tube construction with two inflatable chambers that make the boat rigid and light (approx. 53 lbs.). The 23” main tubes allow for maximum comfort in the 15” deep cockpit with 8” of space below the reinforced self-bailing floor. It punches through large standing waves, turns on a dime, and is nimble enough to avoid anything you want to miss.

One last thing: PLEASE check out the Rocky Mountain Raft Facebook page for our Paddle Cat Naming Contest. The winner will be chosen on Memorial Day at 12 noon EST. and will receive a $500 RMR gift credit.


----------



## Paul7

I've been waiting for mine for what seems ages! Neff says he'll have it this week. Stoke

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## J. Thompson

That thing looks awesome!
I only wish you could have shaved 3.5lbs. off....so you can fly with it.
Then it would be perfect!

-Josh


----------



## WindInTheWillows

Those look great! Is there enough room to have a knee down on the floor? Any provisions for adding a thwart to straddle, ala you-know-who? Is the floor 2 layers of PVC?

More photos/videos?


----------



## Paul7

I don't believe the floor is inflated and the cockpit is probably not big enough for a thwart. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Paul7

Lochsa Falls! The paddle cat handled the river well. This was our only swim. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Randaddy

Paul, it doesn't look like it works - it flipped over. Is it defective? 

I'm really stoked to buy one of these this season. Can you speak to it's bailing performance? 

Thanks RMR for the affordable boat! Can we submit names here too? I don't have a Friend Book but I do have some good ideas....


----------



## Randaddy

Oh nevermind. Memorial day.


----------



## Paul7

It works really well very confidence inspiring. There was never a moment I had any reason to wonder about its draining performance. Super fun can't imagine a better fun factor in the inflatable world for the money. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Randaddy

What's the new name? Anyone have a Facebook that can check? I'm curious.


----------



## poudre33

Looks like "PhatCat" took the win on the facebook. We got ours last Friday and are impressed! Punches through waves better than we expected and well constructed. Extremely happy with our purchase!


----------



## Randaddy

Phat Cat? Really? JPW already has a "Fat Cat" and a "Fat Boy" raft.


----------



## J. Thompson

Its a lame name....


----------



## Floatin mucho

*Missing handles*

Did anybody else get the handles that the web site refers to in the specs? I preordered one based on the website specs, and the boat that I received did not have any handles... Also, I agree about the name.


----------



## Floatin mucho

The handles on the website are a typo according to rmr... They were very nice on the phone.


----------



## bellotti

How small does it roll up?


----------



## Paul7

Here's mine with its new frame from Neff

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## spider

As far as handles go, you don't really need them. It's light. Pauls set up with frame and oars is <80#


----------



## Paul7

bellotti said:


> How small does it roll up?


Milk jug for scale

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## CB Rob

J. Thompson said:


> Its a lame name....


were you hoping for Thom Cat?


----------



## bellotti

Paul7 said:


> Milk jug for scale
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


A bit bigger than a shredder rolled, but not as big as I was expecting being PVC. Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## Paul7

If anyone is interested we floated 40 miles on the wallowa and Ronde and my two kids paddled it the whole way. 10 and 14 they rocked it and on the third day were just skimming by rocks with inches to spare just cause they could. My wife was super happy not to have five people on the raft all asking her for mom duties. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## eklammer

Paul7 said:


> Here's mine with its new frame from Neff
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


That thing looks awesome! I'm hoping to build something similar... What's the approximate length/width on the frame and what length oar shafts are you running? Thanks!


----------



## Paul7

It's a square 52" running 8' oars. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## spider

Your boys will love it elk. Kick the kids off your boat.


----------



## 29erben

*New red paddlecat*

I have been testing a new paddle cat and spent this last weekend up on the Payette. An amazing little cat. Easy to transport and set up. Ran the Cabarton section multiple times. First in a ducky then a few times in the paddlecat. The paddlecat was really easy for people new to rafting to gain confidence yet was still super fun for those of us with experience. With those big tubes it can go anywhere.


----------



## Paul7

Agreed super fun boat

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## rtsideup

Just got my Phat Cat in the water! Thanks Denny!
Just got off of a 4 day shake down trip on the Dolores.
RMR recommends a max frame of 60". This gear hauler is 82" with room to spare before running into rocker. The big tubes allow it to carry way more weight than it's little size would make you think. Friends calling me a "glorified kayaker" at the beginning of the the trip, were assessing their next boating purchase by the end.
Please excuse the sloppy rigging; shake down trip, the spare oar will be properly rigged in the future.


----------



## liltownhero

I just got a phatcat myself and have been looking at frames. This is the best one I've seen yet! Did you make that yourself and did you buy it? What size oars are you running? 8'?


----------



## rtsideup

Thanks. I sourced the fittings, oar towers, kick-bar and, seat mount from Gary @ rowframe.com. Most of the pipe I got locally to save on shipping costs. Oars are 8'.


----------



## jerseyjeff

What kind of seat are you running on it?


----------



## Ghost Boat

What length paddles are people using to R2?


----------



## liltownhero

I just used the same paddles that I used rafting, nothing special. I don't like guide sticks, even if I'm guiding, too long. I tried one when I R1 the boat on the upper C but the flows were low so the paddle was too long when it got shallow. So normal paddles is what I would recommend for R2.


----------



## Ghost Boat

Thanks I have been running standard raft paddles in mine and felt fine about it. Until I was out with a buddy that kept saying the tubes were large enough that he felt like he had to reach to far for the water.  just wanted to see what other people were using.

You run Byers canyon in your cat?


----------



## rtsideup

jerseyjeff said:


> What kind of seat are you running on it?


It's an adult tricycle seat. I've been using them on my rafts for years now mainly because I had a few laying around (used to own a bike shop). https://www.niagaracycle.com/catego...l_ms=9029178&gclid=CJuBjonZhNQCFRO4wAod0XoP3Q
Black gets hot but other than that it's pretty comfy if you don't mind the lack of back support (I often rig a dry bag behind me for that).


----------



## rtsideup

Ghost Boat said:


> What length paddles are people using to R2?


There's a pretty recent thread floating around on this topic.
What I gleaned from it was: 60", or up to your chin. This ended up being the same number for me so, I went with it. I've only R2'ed once with it but it seemed perfect. I'm 5'10"ish.


----------



## jerseyjeff

I just went and measured my paddles I tend to use either a 60 inch tip to top of t handle or 57 inch tip to top of the paddle. I am 6'2" and paddle a culebra.

In the back of the super puma I have a 68 inch H2O paddle that I love, but it is a bit on the tall side


----------



## liltownhero

i actually have never run byers, I was a guide for a few years and always had 2 jobs and work too much in the early season. BUT I'm definitely running byers this year, and hopefully the fraser canyon too. Let me know if you're ever up this way, I want to get out with some other phatcats and see how people run em


----------



## semievolved

Good idea but how do you attach it to the frame?


----------



## semievolved

That last question was meant for rtsideup and how he attaches a bicycle seat to his raft frame.


----------



## rtsideup

semievolved said:


> That last question was meant for rtsideup and how he attaches a bicycle seat to his raft frame.


Creatively; the seat has two threaded studs, sort under each ass cheek, and a main seat post bracket in front of that. I drill holes for the studs in my mounting plate and, using washers as ness., bolt those in. I don't attach the front bracket but I do modify it (bending and grinding) to support the front end.
It's not rocket surgery.


----------

